# Bringing prescription medication to Cyprus



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Are there any rules regarding bringing medication to Cyprus? My wife is epileptic and part of her treatment is diazepam, I know this is a problem in some countries, but not sure about Cyprus.

Also, does anybody know of any reputable letting agents in the Larnaca area?

Thanks in advance

Phil and Bev


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

i think as long as you have a doctors letter you will be ok ,We brought over drugs had letter but never need it 
Tricia


----------

